# Up norf meet "mattstock" attendees



## stangalang

Just wanted to thank anyone and everyone who turned up today, some travelling quite a way, it is always a pleasure to spend time chatting and detailing with you all. I am very grateful to all of you, and should you have any suggestions on things for the future please contact me as I'm hoping we can make things regular and reliable 

Special thank you to jackie and sus, and jay and will for showing their wares, and lee, lee and dave for all their efforts, and julian for all the help, time and "stuff" as always


----------



## steve from wath

no pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## torkertony

Top day Matt. Thanks for pulling it all together. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

steve from wath said:


> no pics or it didnt happen lol


Lol i will wait for dave with his pervert lens to send me some decent ones. He has a few for sure


----------



## shaunwistow

Cheers Matt.... Waiting for pics



..........waiting.....



......still waiting :lol:


----------



## Mozzer1664

Thoroughly enjoyed 'Mattstock' thanks pulling a great day together :thumb: can't wait to get some of my new products on my motor's :buffer:


----------



## Bevvo

Thanks for making this happen Matt. It was good to see your new place and sample your hospitality once again. There was a great turnout and some well presented cars too. Only a tiny amount of rain today which made a nice change from my previous visits.

:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Will have to wait a bit longer, only just got home after the 2 hour drive and unpacking the car

I will add these as i get them uploaded, im sorry if people didn't want their pic taken but its to late now.

Lots of clean shiney cars in the car park








































































Some Lessons and tips being given by Lee **** Warning people may get blinded by Lee's shiney head ****























































Sorry Lee had to be done ! 

Matt having a play and giving a great 50:50




























Quick lesson from Matt and nick was left to his own devices on his car (Big thankyou for letting us use it as a play car)



















With his new friend !










Steve Hiding from the camera










Matt and Lee showing people how its done










Jackie selling his great products



















Setting up ready for the live wax making and pour (if hes happy for me to i will put some more in depth pics up of this)










Poured and cooling nicely


----------



## steve from wath

come on Dave get off here and get uploading pics haha 

nice turnout and a great day


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> no pics or it didnt happen lol


Oh yes it did..😉


----------



## Davemm

steve from wath said:


> come on Dave get off here and get uploading pics haha
> 
> nice turnout and a great day


Give me chance they are uploading now !!


----------



## stangalang

Mate that glow off the forehead, almost angelic lol


----------



## Muscleflex

I really wanted to come to this 
But had an eye appointment in the afternoon so decided to stay home and practice polishing on my car instead... I probably would have done it better if I came to this meet first...
I'll definitely come next time.
Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Davemm said:


> Lots of clean shiney cars in the car park


Didn't realise my little DS was that shiny👍

Great pictures Dave


----------



## Davemm

It was looking very good, as were most cars that showed up today.


----------



## JayOW

Thanks for a great day everyone and to Matt for organising it... Happy for people to put all photos up no matter how in depth... 

At least my exhausts were still reasonably shiny!


----------



## danwel

Looks like an awesome meet. Really must get to the next one. Had i been there i would've voulenteered my car for demo purposes as it is in need of some love


----------



## NipponShine

Is a great day! First have to thanks Matt for the opportunity! Second is all the genuinely friendly and nice people I have meet! Many good chats! 
Sorry to arrive in a poorly done car thou LOL!


----------



## CodHead

Bummer, crap timing again for me. Looks like everyone had a great day, lots of clean and shiny cars!


----------



## JBirchy

Davemm said:


> It was looking very good, as were most cars that showed up today.


Apart from my Golf which was minging! Was cleaned when I got home though, I felt embarrased!


----------



## teamvoster

Impressive pics and great day guys!


----------



## lowejackson

Looks like I missed a really good day. Stangalang, the new premises look great and appear to be huge


----------



## sant

Great day, thanks Matt for sorting it look forward to next meet. Was great to meet other dw people very interesting


----------



## -Raven-

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Great stuff Matt for making it happen, looks like it was a big success mate!


----------

